
To Zinder - rutenspitz
https://granta.com/to-zinder/
======
fnord77
> It is not knowledge that is lacking. The educated general public has always
> largely known what outrages have been committed and are being committed in
> the name of Progress, Civilization, Socialism, Democracy, and the Market.

------
Causality1
>Everywhere in the world where knowledge is being suppressed, knowledge that,
if it were made known, would shatter our image of the world and force us to
question ourselves – everywhere there, Heart of Darkness is being enacted.

Indeed. We're watching concentration camps form and fill right now in China
and nobody cares because it isn't Westerners being "re-educated" and we like
our cheap televisions.

~~~
A2017U1
May I challenge your worldview with the reality that the majority of Chinese
mainlanders and Westerners are aware of this occurring and don't really care
that much to do anything?

To add to the cognitive dissonance:

Which country on Earth has the most people detained both in total and per
100,000?

You live in a country you are expected to obey those laws or the justice
system will come after you. It doesn't matter how unjust those laws may be,
it's the simple reality of it.

How on Earth do you propose to take away the sovereignty of a nuclear armed
state and impose your own legal system upon them? Internet comments are one
thing, slightly viable solutions another.

~~~
Causality1
The same way we put pressure on any other: financial sanctions and public
embarrassment.

~~~
A2017U1
Works ok with some countries certainly. But others live in their own little
world, Iran has faced long running sanctions and still has survived quite well
due to their resources.

I truly wish the world would do something but the realist in me reckons that
even the most pious compassionate people on Earth aren't sacrificing their
life quality for people in the otherside of Earth. Most wouldn't be willing to
pay $100 more for an iphone given the choice.

It's very easy to write dismissive comments like mine on the internet but it
truly is a very difficult problem to even slightly fix these injustices. Most
people care right up until the point it negatively affects them.

